# 2 Females in a 3 Gallon Tank



## megglover (Oct 25, 2017)

Is it okay for two females in a 3 gallon tank or should I go up in gallons?


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@megglover You need a minimum of 5 females. Much like with Cichlids, you NEED bigger groups in order to spread out the aggression. Technically, you COULD do it in a 10 gallon...but a 20 gallon, or even better, a 20 long, will better prevent any bullying or fishy deaths.

Another option is to make a divider, and divde your tank into 2 sections for each...but personally, I'd only keep 1 betta in a 3 gallon.


----------



## megglover (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you. I had to separate them because one got really territorial. I am thinking I'll just keep them in separate tanks, until I am personally ready to have a sorority tank


----------

